# Tuscan Faux Finsih recipe part 2



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey folks, I posted the remainder of the Tuscan Faux Finish recipe on the HOW TO page of my website blog. It really is a simple, foolproof technique. I'd welcome some feedback on how I wrote those recipe instructions. 

I need to learn how to write recipes so people can internalize the technique. www.europeanpaintandtextures.com see the HOW TO page. Here's a pic of the work in progress.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work!
Have you ever done a video? I think a Youtube video would be ideal.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup vids would be awesome.


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*You Tube Vids*

You know I have thought about making short how vids, but man I haven't a clue as to where to begin. 

Has anyone done YouTube clips before. Perhaps you could give some quick tips and suggestions. 

In the mean time I'll post some other cool recipes and photos. Faux or decorative finishes aren't magic. 

Thank all


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have around 100 videos on youtube.http://www.youtube.com/user/easydoesitmikey Just go in a register for a free account. There are a lot of video editing programs out there. I'm by no means an expert, just do it as a hobby when I have time. Microsofts Windows Movie maker is the easiet to use and should already be on your computer. From what I've seen here at paint talk, there are a few members who are much more talented than myself when it comes to making videos. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

BarcelonaGuy said:


> You know I have thought about making short how vids, but man I haven't a clue as to where to begin.
> 
> Has anyone done YouTube clips before. Perhaps you could give some quick tips and suggestions.
> 
> ...


 Posting them on youtube is easy, just make an account and you are ready to go. You will want to find an easy to use video editing software suit to use to make the most out of your vids.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You crazy kids with your utube,facespace & mybook. Next you'll be sending text messages through your phone!!!!!


----------

